# Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R *WANTED*



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

Posting a wanted advert for a R34 GT-R, fairly open on spec and colour. 

Can be Non-V-SPEC, V-SPEC or V-SPEC 2 and pre-facelift or facelift.

Please no cars with accident damage.


I'm located in the UK, can happily travel for the right car.

Feel free to PM or reply to thread with any details (if I don't reply to your PM, please post to state you've PM'd - as I will pick up the notification).

Thanks,


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

What***8217;s your budget?


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

I am open for the right car - Please PM


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123672925683


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the PM's so far.

Takamo have already been in touch with Tabz, unfortunately not quite the right car for me.


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Apologies for the delay - I've been travelling. 

Still looking.


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

*R34*

Would this interest you?

Original advert from 2017:

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/504257-ex-endless-r-drag-car-caged-800bhp.html

I may be selling a few cars from my collection to fund upgrading my 12C to a 720S.


----------



## Demus123 (Apr 5, 2019)

What is your asking price for the r34 gtr


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

*R34*

Am looking for offers around £70K as it would cost over double that to build again.


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks Nick - very nice car. Unfortunately not the right car for me. 

Would like to stay at a max 600-650bhp, if the right modified example were to come up. However to note I am considering any example whether it be stock, lightly modified or ranging up to that spec.

Still looking.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have you seen HJA have two lovely Bayside cars with Nur engines?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sent a pm, another ***8216;may be***8217;.


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Sent a pm, another ‘may be’.


ditto.


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks all - all PM's now updated.

Toni I'm waiting on them for the moment.

Still looking.


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Up we go!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Will32GTR said:


> Up we go!




Still looking , amazed you’ve not found a car yet.


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Unfortunate situation Tabz I had actually ***8216;bought***8217; a car not long ago but the seller went on holiday and returned to say they would no longer be selling. Since then I missed a few cars...


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sold my black car today; ended up going to France. 
Huge amount of interest in the last few months but only text bids and not a single viewing; only genuine interest seems to be from abroad.

Hope you find what you’re looking for; I shall be a happy once I’ve sold my other 34 and focus on investment elsewhere.


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Glad you found a buyer Tabz - saw it on eBay for multiple auctions which is a shame. 

Yes really hoping for something soon... bit disappointed from the other car to be honest but is what it is.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I hear you Tabz, majority of my bits ends up in Europe aswell. Get loads of messer from the UK and believe it or not quite often than not even having some folk with the nerve of even offering lower than 50% of the stated price lol. 

Glad you finally sold your R34, all the best with future investments.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Will32GTR said:


> Glad you found a buyer Tabz - saw it on eBay for multiple auctions which is a shame.
> 
> Yes really hoping for something soon... bit disappointed from the other car to be honest but is what it is.




eBay is great for generating interest but 9/10 its unwanted time wasters but it only takes one buyer. 
I can’t understand folk who consistently want to bid you without viewing the car and expect anything between 10-30% discounts, it’s crazy. 
I always had interest but it’s a funny market, price cheap and folk want it cheaper, over price it and it scares them away; glad I wasn’t desperate to sell.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

V-SpecII said:


> I hear you Tabz, majority of my bits ends up in Europe aswell. Get loads of messer from the UK and believe it or not quite often than not even having some folk with the nerve of even offering lower than 50% of the stated price lol.
> 
> Glad you finally sold your R34, all the best with future investments.




Thanks mate; sadly the U.K. market is full of dreamers who missed out on ownership prior to the price rise and now want in but only at a bargain rate but expect top draw parts and cars.

I think the 34 market bubble has burst and we won’t see a boom for years now (but it will come).


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

There***8217;s a recession at the mo it***8217;s just not made public. It***8217;s a struggle out there at the moment.


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

TABZ said:


> eBay is great for generating interest but 9/10 its unwanted time wasters but it only takes one buyer.
> I can’t understand folk who consistently want to bid you without viewing the car and expect anything between 10-30% discounts, it’s crazy.
> I always had interest but it’s a funny market, price cheap and folk want it cheaper, over price it and it scares them away; glad I wasn’t desperate to sell.


Ebay is awful for that. Keyboard traders who cast a long line of discounted bids and the instant flip if they get a "bite". 
They have nothing to lose with the low ball bids. 
Its frustrating for the seller.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

GTRNICK said:


> There’s a recession at the mo it’s just not made public. It’s a struggle out there at the moment.


Economy is on it’s arse, weird how no one is talking about it.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Economy is on it’s arse, weird how no one is talking about it.


Because most people are not aware. Usually the sheep follow the media so if there’s no news of it they do not know. But if you understand money then you will be aware of what’s happening but again not many people do understand money.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Too obsessed with brexit!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Too obsessed with brexit!


Yes and the powers above are winning because everyone is so focused and distracted on Brexit or social media or TV that the serious stuff happening and unfolding around us is moving along nicely and 99% are not aware and by the time people realise the control mechanisms will be in place. The world is moving in a terrible direction. 

Everyone is stuck in flight or fight mode = stress. The more stress the more you will beg to get rid of it. (Vulnerability)


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Lovely chat all and interesting topic but in the nicest way possible can we get back to my 'wanted' request. Feel free to tidy up moderators i.e. move to a different thread.

Also I'm very thankful for the PM's thus far, however politely would request you to be 

a) comfortable that you are actually selling your vehicle - please not 'maybe' 

b) please do provide a guide price


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Will32GTR said:


> Lovely chat all and interesting topic but in the nicest way possible can we get back to my 'wanted' request. Feel free to tidy up moderators i.e. move to a different thread.
> 
> Also I'm very thankful for the PM's thus far, however politely would request you to be
> 
> ...




Apologies Will.

On the same note why not put up specifics to avoid wasting anybodies time?

Colour 
Spec 
Mileage 
Budget 
Etc


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

No need to apologise Tariq, message was not aimed at you moreso those looking for me to seemingly value their car (with them having no price in mind) - but I take your point. Was a polite request only to keep this on track.

However to simply answer the question I'm very flexible with all criteria and budget is very open - I'm very aware of the current market climate as well as what cars are going for - I'm not sitting here trying to get a £90k car for £30k.... I will pay the amount I want to secure the right car for me or one that I can do what it is I want where it makes sense. Prices are changing all the time and certainly not the same as when I first posted. I've kept it 'open' so as to avoid not being offered vehicles. 

Funnily enough the vehicle I 'bought' did not actually match my initial criteria but was offered and a deal was struck / deposit paid etc. Others have been missing parts and to put it frankly not right at all, despite appearing so on paper. Appreciate these cars are old... and not a Bentley, but I certainly do not need to settle.

I'm up north on Thursday to view a vehicle, so hopefully that goes well...

But yes I suppose I can narrow it down slightly and say I'm not looking for a stripped out track monster or a 'real' concourse 34 to be garaged only.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

It was late for me last night I***8217;m away and misread the post. Apologies.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

GTRNICK said:


> You want concourse? I’ll sell you mine but it will cost yah
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxh1ZyzFcFB/?igshid=1fst7mo7mcm4v


Errrm...I think he said that he wasn't. But thanks for sharing :chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Errrm...I think he said that he wasn't. But thanks for sharing :chuckle:


Whoops Thanks for pointing it out. :chuckle:


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks all! :thumbsup:


----------



## DuggyFroch (Aug 3, 2019)

Hiya, got my R34 up for sale if you're still looking. 

https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/skyline-r34/nissan-skyline-r34-gt-r/9880174

Link to my add on pistonheads above. I'm looking for 45k to 50k


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

DuggyFroch said:


> Hiya, got my R34 up for sale if you're still looking.
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/skyline-r34/nissan-skyline-r34-gt-r/9880174
> 
> Link to my add on pistonheads above. I'm looking for 45k to 50k




Did you sell this mate


----------



## DuggyFroch (Aug 3, 2019)

It's gone, unfortunately it was stolen back in August not sold! If you see it call the police.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

DuggyFroch said:


> It's gone, unfortunately it was stolen back in August not sold! If you see it call the police.



ahh crap sorry to hear that man.


----------

